# Shrimp Za



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2017)

A quick za on the gasser tonight. 

Homemade marinara, spinach, black olives, bay shrimp, little cheese and after cooking sliced tomato. So tasty and simple.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks good . What temp can you get it to , or do you like to cook at ? I have a genesis 310 . The two outside burners on I get about 425 . Would like a little more heat .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks good Case!
I could definitely eat a couple of slices!
Al


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Real nice .... point on ...I would like a slice as well


----------

